# Metallic taste in mouth???



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Had a weird few days, been having cramps all week and then Friday came and slight brownish stuff on toilet paper, sorry tmi!  then nothing for the rest of the day until the evening, told DH and we both had a good old cry and resigned ourselves to the fact that it hasn't worked.  Yesterday came and pretty much nothing all day, today the same but today have got a really strong metallic taste in my mouth, also a couple of times when I get up have gone dizzy!!

Anyone know if these are good signs or am I imagining them?

Hope everyone is staying sane.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## Dancingtiptoe1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Emma 

It sounds positive!!! My friend who's been pregnant twice always knows  before her period due date as she gets a really strong metallic taste in her mouth. Sounds like good news to me! Good luck!

x


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Dancingtiptoe 1,

Thank you, thats encouraging, I really hope it is.

See you had your transfer yesterday, hope you are feeling well, your test date is my bday, infact my 30th.

Good luck to you and sticky vibes.

Emma xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Emma

that was my first telltale sign! and the dizziness
next came the strong sense of smell

         

Em


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Thansk Holly, I really hope it is.  Yes infact have had quite a few dizzy spells.

Haven't had the smell thing yet but we went and watched a film last night, which had a few bits in it that made my stomach turn.....and this normally wouldn't have happened, same has happened tonight on dancing on ice, when they have shown their cuts, strange.

Thanks for the    

Emma xxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry Em, called you Holly, your username!! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had metallic taste when i was pregnant so hope you get a good result


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks JJ1, I hope so. xxx


----------

